# Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni







*Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?​*_Angeln ist Lebensgenuss, wie auch ein guter Whisky, Rum, Cognac, Armagnac, Calvados oder ein feiner Obstbrand. Was passt am besten zum Abschluss eines tollen Angeltages?_

Wenn der englische Landlord nach dem Angeln zurück zu seinem Landsitz geht, den Hund an der Seite und der Guide oder sein Knecht trägt den Lachs hinterher, wenn dann die Dienstmagd den Kamin im Salon angeheizt hat und er sich auf dem Sessel niederlässt, vor dem das Bärenfell liegt, das er von seinem letzten Alaskaaufenthalt mitgebracht hat, er behaglich die Füße ausstreckt, der Hund sich ebenfalls auf dem Bärenfell lang macht - dann ist es keine Frage mehr von Stil oder Geschmack, dann MUSS:
Whisky
Single Malt..

Nu bin ich kein englischer Landlord, wenngleich auch Whiskyfan (u.a.), mag aber auch gute Rums, Cognacs, Armagnacs, Calvados, (richtige) Tequillas, und als Schwabe natürlich auch alles aus Obst gebrannte..

Bei Katis Artikel um Temperaturen/Futter ist mir dabei beim sinnieren eines aufgefallen:
Je kühler draussen, desto kräftiger mein Destillat...
Je wärmer, desto fruchtiger/leichter/feiner....

ich muss darüber noch etwas sinnieren.............................................................

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Nur zur Klarstellung:
Es geht nicht um einen Verdauer nach dem Essen (auch jederzeit nachvollziehbar), das würde dann ganz gut hier passen und wäre genauso ein Stück Lebensgenuss:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266213
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=285760

Es geht um den genussreichen Abschluss eines Angeltages mit einem (!!) schönen Glas eines guten Destillates zum geniessen und sinnieren.....


----------



## FranconianFishing (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Petri!

Ich als Rum-Genießer habe nach dem Angeln meine drei Favoriten:

Platz 3: Botucal Reserva Exclusiva 12 Jahre aus Venezuela [emoji1263] 

Platz 2: Ron Zacapa 23 Jahre aus Guatemala [emoji1117] 

Platz 1: Ron Centenario 25 Jahre aus Puerto Rico [emoji1202] 

Alle drei sind nach dem Solera-Verfahren hergestellt, was einen schönen Touch nach Vanille, Karamell, Toffee und Pflaumen verursacht. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Ein Rumzahn ;-) 

Willkommen im Club ;-) 

Meinen Liebling haste nicht dabei:
Ron Pampero Aniversario Rum Reserva Exclusiva 40% - nicht nur wegen der "netten" Flasche, auch Venezuela ;-)

Und immer Rum oder auch wie bei mir Jahreszeit/Wetterabhängig?


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Bei Rum bin ich dabei (aber ganz bestimmt kein Experte).

Mag z. B. gerne den Liberacion aus Kuba. Der Pusser's British Navy Rum ist auch ok. Beide bezahlbar und nichtfuselig.


----------



## FranconianFishing (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Rum geht immer! Im Sommer mehr die mit Pflaume und Toffee, im Winter mehr Richtung Vanille. 

Den Pampero hab ich auf meiner Liste nächste Bestellung. Bin ja da beim Rum Genießer Club: www.rumcompany.de


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

na guck an ;-) 

Angler sind scheinbar wie Piraten:
Rum zuerst ;.)


----------



## el.Lucio (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Im Sommer bevorzuge ich auch einen Rum z.b Santiago der Cuba anejo superior
Im Winter eher einen Whisky wie den ardbeg.
#h


----------



## Andal (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Grundsätzlich sehr gerne kräftige, torfige und altgelagerte Gerstenschnäpse aus dem Lande der Scoten - leider meistens recht teuer.

Aktuell aber sehr gerne den Tresterbrand und den Hefebrand aus dem Weingut meines Vermieters. Der ist zwar auch nicht geschenkt, aber ich muss bloss zwei Treppen runter gehen und einmal ums Eck.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Siehste - hatt ich mit Trester, Hefe, Grappa etc. auch noch ne Gruppe vergessen!!!

Danke fürs einbringen, auf das kein Lebenswasser vergessen werde...


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

So ein Grasovka-Büffelgras-Wodka aus dem Eisfach kommt auch mal ganz gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Wodka war jetzt noch nie so meines - denn lass ich euch gerne über ;-)


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Dafür mag ich keinen Whisk(e)y - damit kann man mich quasi schon ewig jagen.


----------



## pennfanatic (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Die geschmäcker sind halt verschieden!
Ich mag fast eigentlich alles.


----------



## hanzz (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Whiskey war bisher auch nicht meins.
Bis der richtige kam 

Son ordentlichen guten Vodka pur lass ich auch nicht stehen.

Richtig Spaß macht mir Carlos Uno erwärmt

 Zudecken - Abheben - Genießen
siehe hier
http://www.carlos-brandy.de/carlos-i/geschmack/carlos-i-ritual/?age-verified=a4f39a899d


http://cocktail-glaeser.de/wp-conte...shalter-mit-teelicht-mit-schwenker-glas-1.jpg


----------



## Herman Hummerich (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Rum, Rum mehr Rum! 

Endlich mal Leute die zu ihrem Rumgeschmack stehen!

Ich steh auch drauf! Sommer wie Winter!

Meine Favoriten sind die aus der Plantation Reihe!


----------



## Andal (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Was auch unbedingt eine Verkostung wert ist, ist *"Kognak" aus Armenien*, einem Land mit jahrtausende alter Weinbautradition.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Rumzahn ;-)
> 
> Willkommen im Club ;-)
> 
> ...



Da bin ich ganz bei dir, der Ron Pampero Aniversario ist wirklich lecker und zudem preislich interessant. Hättest du ihn nicht erwähnt, es wäre auch mein Tipp gewesen.
Gestern die Flasche geleert, beim nächsten Einkauf nochmal eine mitnehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

muss glaub ich den Thread umbenennen von Destillate in Rums ;-)))


----------



## bombe20 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

zum ärgern über einen schneidertag oder zum freuen über den fang, reicht mir ein schnödes sächsisches pils. daher beschränkt sich meine fuselerfahrung auf das beschenken meiner lieben eltern mit edlen tropfen, die ich ausschließlich nach der form der flasche aussuche. schön muß diese sein!
eine kleine sternstunde erlebte ich dabei im letzten jahr, als ich meine mutter zum geburtstag mit einer flasche japanischen whiskys bedachte. dieser verströmte ein einzigartiges aroma, als ich mein wasserglas, bei dem kaum der bodenbedeckt war, in den garten trug, an das ich mich heute noch erinnere. und wider erwarten keine schärfe, kein brennen in mund, speiseröhre und magen. einfach genuss pur.
seit dem bin ich auch ein bisschen angefixt vom whiskygenuss, auch nach einem angeltag, und stehe hochprozentigem nicht mehr generell ablehnend gegenüber.

danke andal für den tip mit dem armenischen kognak. über solche exoten freuen sich meine eltern immer besonders und ich selbst wäre nie darauf gekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



bombe20 schrieb:


> danke andal für den tip mit dem armenischen kognak.


dito!


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Guter Rum, ich bevorzuge Brugal, oder ein guter Finischer Wodka.


----------



## Andal (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



bombe20 schrieb:


> ...daher beschränkt sich meine fuselerfahrung auf das beschenken meiner lieben eltern mit edlen tropfen, die ich ausschließlich nach der form der flasche aussuche. schön muß diese sein!
> 
> danke andal für den tip mit dem armenischen kognak. über solche exoten freuen sich meine eltern immer besonders und ich selbst wäre nie darauf gekommen.



Dann könnte das deine Eltern bestimmt erfreuen:

http://www.aniland-shop.de/index.php/cat/c29_Figurflaschen.html


----------



## Maifliege (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Angeln gibt meinem Leben einfach mehr Gin... (Bombay Sapphire)


----------



## bombe20 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



Andal schrieb:


> Dann könnte das deine Eltern bestimmt erfreuen


um gottes willen, nein! das wäre mir und meinen eltern zu kitschig. ich bin dann doch der schlichtere typ.


----------



## kati48268 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Da bin ich enorm flexibel und das primäre Objekt der Lust wechselt ständig, kann nur einige wenige benennen, die ich nicht anfasse, weil es mir dabei graut.

Ja, ich meinte Schnäpse.
Für ein anderes Genuss-Gebiet gilt das aber auch.


----------



## hanzz (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da bin ich enorm flexibel und das primäre Objekt der Lust wechselt ständig, kann nur einige wenige benennen, die ich nicht anfasse, weil es mir dabei graut.
> 
> Ja, ich meinte Schnäpse.
> Für ein anderes Genuss-Gebiet gilt das aber auch.



Ändert sich am Abend bestimmt wenn beides in Kombination auftritt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

[


----------



## Andal (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Poitin (sprich: potschien) ist auch etwas eher seltenes, aber gutes. Glasklaren Whiskey lernte ich erstmals 1998 in Irland kennen.

http://www.irish-whiskeys.de/epages/63221988.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/63221988/Products/8025


----------



## Maifliege (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Poitin wird auf jedenfall probiert...


----------



## kati48268 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Jo, das kannt ich auch noch net #6


----------



## bombe20 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



Andal schrieb:


> Poitin (sprich: potschien) ist auch etwas eher seltenes, aber gutes. Glasklaren Whiskey lernte ich erstmals 1998 in Irland kennen.


etwas ähnliches gab es letztes jahr für meine eltern zu weihnachten. auch ein japaner und sehr hell. das ist schon ein komisches gefühl, einen hellen "schnaps" zu trinken, der dann tatsächlich nach whisky schmeckt.
aber so klar wie der poitin, das kannte ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## lolek02 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Dann sage ich auch Rum Don Papa, aber auch ein Gläschen Whisky ist sehr bekömmlich. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Einen Exoten habe ich noch. *Indischer Rum*. Nicht zu vergleichen mit Fusel aus Thailand. Schließlich waren die Engländer lange genug in Indien, um dort einen ausgesprochen guten Rum zu etablieren.

https://www.rumundco.de/Old-Monk-Ru...R7TsFH7PsQtEvgxiEb_M_3z8pYeoZIpjXoaAmiU8P8HAQ


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

alles nur Rummacher hier, macht auch mal andere ;-)

Ein gaaaanz leicht angekühlter Quitten/Apfelbrand (danke Ossipeter) wird mir jedenfalls nach einem warmen/heissen Sommerangeltag zum sinnierenden Ausklang munden....


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

hansen rum echt blauer..................im winter für ein steifen.


----------



## pennfanatic (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Hansen
 mit 73%?


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



Andal schrieb:


> Was auch unbedingt eine Verkostung wert ist, ist *"Kognak" aus Armenien*, einem Land mit jahrtausende alter Weinbautradition.


Das ist tatsächlich was ganz ganz deines. Ansonsten liebe ich Brandy de Jerez wie Cardenal 
Mendoza oder klassischen Cognac wie den Coeur de Cognac  von Remy Martin. Scotch geht immer (Laphroaig!) Bourbon ist eher nicht meins.
Portwein in der Küche wenn man den Fang gerade verwertet kann ich sehr empfehlen-  erst recht bei nächtlichen Brataalanlässen


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Port hat auch was-  ist aber kein Destillat!


----------



## Andal (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein gaaaanz leicht angekühlter Quitten/Apfelbrand (danke Ossipeter) wird mir jedenfalls nach einem warmen/heissen Sommerangeltag zum sinnierenden Ausklang munden....



Grundsätzlich ziehe ich auch klare Brände den "Braunen" vor. Enzian, Zirben, Cornellkirschen (Christln), alle möglichen Beeren, vor allem die Vogelbeere, Holler, Birnen, Zwetschgen (aber nur bei kernloser Maischung)... besonders Österreich und da Niederösterreich und die Steiermark sind wahre Fundgruben für Raritäten und Goldgruben für die Destillateure, denn manche Brände haben sehr, sehr unschwäbische Preise.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

bei mir im Ort 4 - 7 Destillen (plus die dunklen)..

Im Umkreis von 50 km sicher hunderte(e)

Preise seeeeehr unterschiedlich, auch je nach Grundstoff...

Aber daher auch viel Probiergelegenheit.........


----------



## Franky (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Boah, muss ich mich nu als Schnapsdrossel outen... 

Vorweg: Rum ist nicht mein Fall, dafür aber fast alles andere... Mit weit vorn sind fassgelagerte Obstbrände. Favoriten sind Mirabelle oder Zwetschge, da ziemlich geschmacksgleich.
Im Winter auch gern mal was kümmeliges, also Linie oder Jubi. Ja,ich weiß... Nordicht halt.  
Wenn der Kaminofen flackert, geht auch gerne was etwas Torfiges von Islay oder was mildes aus den Highlands, oder was roggiges aus Kanada.
Im Sommer passt auch ein Trester, am liebsten Grappa aus einer Linie.


----------



## Andal (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Es wäre ja auch blanker Alkoholismus, wenn man immer nur ein und den selben Schnaps saufen würde. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



Andal schrieb:


> Es wäre ja auch blanker Alkoholismus, wenn man immer nur ein und den selben Schnaps saufen würde. :m


eben.........
:g:g:g


----------



## daci7 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Im Winter gern einen Rum (zb. einen Zacapa) im Sommer Abens gern einen Single Malt (zb. von der Isle of Skye) und Tagsüber eher was "Leichteres" wie einen Calvados oder Grappa.
Generell bin ich aber für vieles zu haben ... was Schnaps angeht. Hauptsache nicht "platt" und langweilig.


----------



## Jens_74 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Pure Medizin, wer auf Kräuter steht.....

http://boettger.apotheke-schleiz.de...eke-der-heimat-des-schleizer-boettger-bitter/

 ich muss aber zugeben, ich lag davon auch schon mal in einer Hecke... und ich vertrag bissel was. Die Hecke hat es überlebt |supergri und ich auch.


----------



## angler1996 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

na da gibt's aber in Thüringen noch Aromatipue aus Neudietendorf, sicher ähnlich giftig#h
 oh mein Zustand|supergri


----------



## Jens_74 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Also ich bitte dich :q giftig aus einer Apotheke ;+ hat nur leichte Nachwirkungen.


----------



## Jose (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

maotai 54%

gruß an die altherrenriege hier :g



(auf die umdrehungen kommts an)


----------



## harzsalm (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Ein Glas Ziegler Wildkirsch!Sicher einer der besten und feinsten  gebrannten Schnäpse ohne Fuselstoffe.


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



Jose schrieb:


> maotai 54%
> 
> gruß an die altherrenriege hier :g
> 
> ...



bin ja noch jung........................abba das gibt runde schuhe;-))


----------



## bombe20 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

ich muß meine aussage, dem hochprozentigen generell ablehnend gegenüber zu stehen, revidieren. mein vater hat sich vor jahren eine wermutpflanze angeschafft, mit einem ordentlichen thujongehalt. stichwort absinth, van gogh, ohr. davon kommt ein ordentlicher zweig in eine gute flasche korn und bleibt dann den rest vom sommer in der sonne im garten stehen. es ist abartig und lecker zugleich. und der fusel wird mit den jahren immer dukler und besser.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> ich muss aber zugeben, ich lag davon auch schon mal in einer Hecke...


Ein guter Schnaps macht ja nicht volltrunken wie billiger Fusel,
er öffnet die Wahrnehmungsfähigkeit, bis selbst die Erdrotation immens spürbar wird.
Das kann schon mal in einer Hecke enden, weil man diese Sensibilität schlicht nicht gewohnt ist.
Kein Grund nicht zwei Tage später zum nächsten spirituellen Selbsterfahrungsritt zu satteln.


----------



## oberfranke (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Torfig, rauchig - Islay  als Tagesabschluss. 

 Für nach dem Essen haben wir auf 550 Einwohner, drei Brennereien. 
 Da findet man schon was- ne Haselnuss aus gerösteten Nüssen, Waldhimbeergeist  oder auch mal  nen Kümmel. Für Kräuterfans- nen Streitberger Bitter 

 Nen guten Brand erkennt man schon daran, dass man ihn bei Zimmertemperatur trinken kann. 
 Billigen Fusel kann man nur eiskalt trinken - sonst klappt es einen die Fußnägel hoch, davon bekommt man auch Kopf.


----------



## Rotbart (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Im letzten Licht der untergehenden Sonne eine Zigarre oder eine Pfeife zu genießen, das sanfte Plätschern des Wassers im Ohr, nur übertönt vom Zirpen der Grillen, matt blinkende Sterne am Firmament: Nichts lädt so sehr zum Nachdenken über Vergangenes und Kommendes ein, wie der Tabakdunst, der sich in das abendliche Dunkel kräuselt ...
DAS ist für mich Genuss, Meditation, Entspannung, Freiheit, Melancholie, Euphorie, Faszination, Abenteuer, Geborgenheit, Wildheit, Männlichkeit, Ursprünglichkeit, Natürlichkeit, Philosophie, Kunst, Entschleunigung und Ruhe.

Der Genuss von hochprozentigen Destillaten ist mir dabei leider immer verwehrt geblieben - immer an der Grenze zur Ungeniesbarkeit.
Was nicht heißt, dass ich ihn deshalb nicht trinken würde (dann aber eher wegen der Wirkung ...).


----------



## Franky (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Pure Medizin, wer auf Kräuter steht.....
> 
> http://boettger.apotheke-schleiz.de...eke-der-heimat-des-schleizer-boettger-bitter/
> 
> ich muss aber zugeben, ich lag davon auch schon mal in einer Hecke... und ich vertrag bissel was. Die Hecke hat es überlebt |supergri und ich auch.



Harmloses Zeugs, würde ich mal sagen... Zumindest gegen die Hex!
http://shop.wetterauer-obstbrennere....html&XTCsid=42074779d2ebe2d49f3db958f2f8a6c7
Gibts bei mir "umme Ecke"...


----------



## Jose (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

süßzeug... bah


----------



## Franky (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

#c#d Von der Hex kann man einiges behaupten |bigeyes - aber süss ist die nicht wirklich... |rolleyes


----------



## Justsu (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Also meine 3 aktuellen Favoriten:

Whisky: Lagavulin 16 Jahre (bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen besseren getrunken)

Gin: Monkey 47 (mittlerweile schon ein Klassiker - unbedingt auch mal den Tonic (z.B. Fevertree indian) weglassen!)

Obstbrand: Schwarzwälder Bergaprikose von der Stählemühle (grenzt fast schon an eine Offenbarung!|supergri)

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## hirschkaefer (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Hatten wir schon Tequila im Angebot?...zum Besispiel einen Olmeca Tezón Blanco?
*
*


----------



## hirschkaefer (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



Justsu schrieb:


> Gin: Monkey 47 (mittlerweile schon ein Klassiker - unbedingt auch mal den Tonic (z.B. Fevertree indian) weglassen!)



Der Bergheu-Gin aus der Stiegenhaushof-Brennerei im Zillertal ist extrem lecker.... ohne Tonic


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon Tequila im Angebot?...zum Besispiel einen Olmeca Tezón Blanco?
> *
> *


nur gesammelt bei mir im Eingangsppost (echter Tequilla) ..


----------



## Andal (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Der *Bergheu-Gin* aus der Stiegenhaushof-Brennerei im Zillertal ist extrem lecker.... ohne Tonic



Da können dann auch die ins Gras beissen, die keine Zähne mehr haben! :m:m:m


----------



## Peter_Piper (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Die Frage nach dem Destillat nach dem Angeln lässt sich nur schwer beantworten,...liegt auch oft an der Jahres- und Tages/Nachtzeit,...

Was eigentlich immer geht ist Gin, entweder der Klassiker "Monkey 47" oder "The Botanist".

Ebenfalls geht immer der faßgelagerte Gewürztraminer Tresterbrand vom Böttchehof,...


----------



## fischforsch (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



FranconianFishing schrieb:


> Platz 1: Ron Centenario 25 Jahre aus Puerto Rico [emoji1202]


Der Centenario kommt aber aus Costa Rica


----------



## Andal (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



horst&monika schrieb:


> Die Frage nach dem Destillat nach dem Angeln lässt sich nur schwer beantworten,...liegt auch oft an der Jahres- und Tages/Nachtzeit ...der faßgelagerte Gewürztraminer Tresterbrand...



#6#6#6 ...oder von Muskatellertrauben. |wavey:


----------



## Justsu (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



horst&monika schrieb:


> Die Frage nach dem Destillat nach dem Angeln lässt sich nur schwer beantworten,...liegt auch oft an der Jahres- und Tages/Nachtzeit,...
> 
> Was eigentlich immer geht ist Gin, entweder der Klassiker "Monkey 47" oder "The Botanist".
> 
> Ebenfalls geht immer der faßgelagerte Gewürztraminer Tresterbrand vom Böttchehof,...



Ne (angebrochene) Flasche "The Botanist" habe ich auch noch im Schrank stehen - auch guter Stoff!

Bergheu-Gin hört sich spannend an! 

Ansonsten habe ich u.A. auch noch eine Flasche Rock Oyster Whisky in Fassstärke im Schrank - kann man auch trinken!:vik:


----------



## Jens_74 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



Franky schrieb:


> Harmloses Zeugs, würde ich mal sagen... Zumindest gegen die Hex!
> http://shop.wetterauer-obstbrennere....html&XTCsid=42074779d2ebe2d49f3db958f2f8a6c7
> Gibts bei mir "umme Ecke"...



Glaub mir der ist nicht harmlos, auch wenn nicht soviel Prozent. Gut, sportliche Aktivitäten im Garten und das Zeugs verträgt sich nur nicht  aber der knallt wirklich... keine Ahnung was da drin ist. Kein anderer Schnaps hat sowas bei mir verursacht (außer in Jugendzeiten, wo die Leber noch nicht hart war).
 Bin grad dran mir wieder welchen zu besorgen lassen. Aber nicht für mich. Ich habe hier noch was einzulösen an einen Kollegen |supergri
 Hatten wir eigentlich schon Ouzo ? Den vertrage ich sehr gut.


----------



## Peter_Piper (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Hatten wir eigentlich schon Ouzo ? Den vertrage ich sehr gut.


Ouzo und Raki nur sehr bedingt,...allerdings ist ein schöner Pastis (und damit meine ich nicht diesen unsäglichen Pernod) im Sommer im Garten durchaus eine Option. Allerdings kein AAD (After Angel Destillat)
http://scontent.cdninstagram.com/t5...g?ig_cache_key=MTM1MDExODQ0ODQ0OTQyNjEyOQ==.2


----------



## daci7 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



Franky schrieb:


> Harmloses Zeugs, würde ich mal sagen... Zumindest gegen die Hex!
> http://shop.wetterauer-obstbrennere....html&XTCsid=42074779d2ebe2d49f3db958f2f8a6c7
> Gibts bei mir "umme Ecke"...



Mir kräuseln sich immernoch die Fußnägel, wenn ich nur dran denke 
Ebenso hier:

http://www.bullenschluck.com/

Zitat:"Konzentriertes Restitutionsfluid - Emphiehlt sich besonders bei Lahmheit der Pferde, Rinder und Zugochsen. Auch für Menschen zur innerlichen Einreibung geeignet."

Davon steht bei mir seit Jehren 'ne Buddel im Schrank.
Aber ich bin auch einfach kein Kräuterschnaps Fan ...


----------



## Ossipeter (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Wangenheimer Zwetschge, Schwarze Knorpelkirsche, Apfel, Quitte, Knakkerlibirnenbrandt, je nach Obstjahr.


----------



## GandRalf (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Kleiner Tip an die Gin-Freunde.

"O49" aus dem Osnabrücker Land.:g


----------



## daci7 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Oder "Windspiel" Gin aus der Eifel!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Gin war noch nie so wirklich meines.. 

Aber dann bleibt mehr anderes für mich über ;-))


----------



## Nacktangler (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Gordon's - weils so gesund ist, dass die Queen Mum unendlich damit geworden ist.


----------



## Jens_74 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Mir fällt noch was gutes ein.
 Selbst gebrannter Palinka aus Ungarn... der brennt wirklich alles weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Mir fällt noch was gutes ein.
> Selbst gebrannter Palinka aus Ungarn... der brennt wirklich alles weg.


Stimmt - und wie heisst der aus Pflaumen aus (Früher)Jugoslawien, nicht der helle, der braune?? 

da hab ich auch noch ne Flasche dunkel gebrannten  ;-)) 

irgendwas mit um die 70 vol....


----------



## Jens_74 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Ich würde tippen -> Sliwowitz ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

das ist doch der helle, oder?

Geguckt, den gibts auch in dunkel, ausm Fass - das war der. DANKE!

Ja ,den mag ich auch ;-)


----------



## Jens_74 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> das ist doch der helle, oder?



 Gibt es auch in Gold, soweit ich das eben gelesen habe... musste auch googlen danach. Der kann aber tatsächlich über 60 % bekommen. Mein Gott danach biste Blind.
 Könnte aber auch Rakija sein, der is dunkler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

ja, genau, so nannte der den, Rakija!!! 
DANKE!!!!


----------



## Jens_74 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

apropos blind... mein Vater hat mir mal gesagt... die Russen (sorry unsere sowjetischen Freunde) die hier stationiert waren bei der Fahne haben auch Rasierwasser gesoffen wenn es nix anderes gab....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

das hat aber nix mit Genuss, Filosofie und Abschluss eines gelungenen Angeltages zu tun  - Thema hier ....
:g:g:g

Hört sich eher nach Verzweiflung, ungerechte Vorgesetzte und länger verheiratet an...


----------



## Wochenendangler (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> So ein Grasovka-Büffelgras-Wodka aus dem Eisfach kommt auch mal ganz gut.



 Moin, 
 das Original heißt: "Zubrowka" und wird eigentlich bei Zimmertemperatur getrunken


----------



## Jens_74 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> das hat aber nix mit Genuss, Filosofie und Abschluss eines gelungenen Angeltages zu tun - Thema hier ....
> :g:g:g
> 
> Hört sich eher nach Verzweiflung, ungerechte Vorgesetzte und länger verheiratet an...


 
 Naja... das stimmt schon, aber ich würde es jetzt nicht ausschließen das die hier auch geangelt haben... die sind heiß auf Karpfen, das sieht man heute sogar noch 
GUT THEMA Ende  möchte hier niemanden diskriminieren


----------



## Andal (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Bei Zwetschgenschnaps, der mit den Kernen gemaischt wurde, kriege ich Probleme. Der stößt mir auch nach Stunden noch auf. Irgendwas bringen die Kerne mit, das wohl nicht so bekömmlich wirkt. Wenn ohne Kerne vergoren wurde, dann fehlt nichts, außer ordentlich Geld im Sack, weil die Mehrarbeit richtig kostet.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

@Andal, eine Erklärung für dein Unwohlsein könnte sein, dass Kernobst Cyanide (Blausäure) enthält.
Manche Fuselbrenner zerschlagen die Kerne sogar noch um mehr Aroma in ihren Schnaps zu bekommen!
Was dann beim Brennen mit der Blausäure passiert, keine Ahnung?

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Das vermute ich auch und wohl noch so manchen Bitterstoff. Kernloser Zwetschengeist ist auch viel runder im Abgang.


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Das mit der Blausäure hab ich mal gegoogelt und die geht tatsächlich mit in den Schnaps, wenn man eine Edelstahldestille verwendet.



> Der Katalysator oder Cyanidabscheider entfernt Ethylcarbamat bzw. Blausäure aus dem Destillat. Diese Stoffe finden sich hauptsächlich in Steinobstmaischen, die Ausgangsstoffe sind in den Kernen enthalten. Der wirksame Bestandteil des Katalysators ist Kupfer, Brennblasen sind daher auch fast immer aus Kupfer oder Messing und nicht aus pflegeleichtem Edelstahl. In der Regel kann der Katalysator überbrückt werden, wenn er nicht benötigt wird, so bei Kernobstmaischen. Einfache Anlagen besitzen oft keinen Katalysator.


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brennen_(Spirituose)#Katalysator

Ich denke aber nicht, dass es einem von Cyanidspuren aufstößt.


----------



## Jose (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

höhöhö...
ich zitier mal AB-regeln:
"*§ 5 Verhaltensregeln* 
(1)        Bei der Erstellung von Themen als auch bei jeder anderen  Stellungnahme im Anglerboard sind Beiträge verboten, die strafbewehrt  sind oder sonst gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen. Insbesondere sind  Beiträge und Themen verboten die:   
...
g) jugendgefährdend
... 
sind."
... zum nachlesen

deshalb hab ich ja maotai gesagt: kennt keiner von den kids, ist vieeel zu teuer und schmeckt sehr speziell (...biss in frisch ausgemachte kartoffel?..., aber der a b g a n g #6)


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Maotai?
Ist das der den ich beim Chinesen meines Vertrauens bekomme?


----------



## tozi (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Smokehead!

Nur die Harten komm´n in´ Garten.....
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Jose (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Maotai?
> Ist das der den ich beim Chinesen meines Vertrauens bekomme?




yep. 

der schnaps mit dem geschmack von erdbestattung und himmelfahrt :m


----------



## honeybee (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Tsuica.....vor dem Essen, nach dem Essen, bei Halsschmerzen, bei Erkältung.....egal. Das Zeug ist Medizin und haben wir letztes Jahr von Rumänischen Freunden Literweise bekommen. 

Und auch in Rumänien, überall musste man erstmal den hauseigenen Tsuica trinken. Da war es auch egal, welche Tageszeit es war


----------



## capri2 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Ist da oftmals ein Zweig in der Flasche oder ist das was anderes?


----------



## honeybee (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Nee da ist kein Zweig in der Flasche. Tsuica wird aus verschiedenen Pflaumen gebrannt. Da hat jede Familie so ihr eigenes "Rezept". Auf alle fälle wirkt es desinfizierend und in der Not kann man ihn auch als Feueranzünder benutzen 

Ich glaube Du meinst den Bisongras Vodka aus Polen....da ist ein Zweig drin.


----------



## Deep Down (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du meinst den Bisongras Vodka aus Polen....da ist ein Zweig drin.



Wie jetzt, ist das Büffelgras mittlerweile abgemäht?


----------



## honeybee (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

https://wodkablog.de/wodka-test/zubrowka-vodka-bison-gras/


----------



## capri2 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Naja war was "selbstgebasteltes" in ner 2 Liter Plastikflasche aus Rümanien..
Kann man auch Autos mit entlacken ;O)


----------



## Deep Down (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Ja, aber das ist doch kein Zweig, sondern ein Grashalm!

Nun bring aber bitte mal nicht meine angetrunkenen Jugenderinnerungen durcheinander!


----------



## honeybee (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



capri2 schrieb:


> Naja war was "selbstgebasteltes" in ner 2 Liter Plastikflasche aus Rümanien..
> Kann man auch Autos mit entlacken ;O)



Ich kenne das alles nur ohne Zweig...wer weis, was du da getrunken hast :q
Tsuica taugt für alles :q


----------



## Luidor (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Ich hab mir noch nie etwas aus Whisky gemacht.
 Schwiegervattern war Stellmacher und wenn da mal die Bandsäge geklemmt hat, bei den Eichenbohlen, stieg der selbe Geruch auf und hatte man den gleichen Geschmack beim lecken der verkokelten Stellen wie beim oralen verklappen der schottischen schrittgelagerten Spezialitäten.
 Bis, ja bis ich einen Drambuie Whiskylikör vorgesetzt bekam und meine Vorurteile hinweggefegt wurden.
 Ist zwar kein richtiger Whisky aber das ist auch gut so.
 Unheimlich reichhaltige Aromen nach Gewürzen und Honig und einen leicht rauchigen Hintergrund.
 Also zum normalen Betäuben des Alltags ein Obstler und wenn es zum Geniessen sein soll dann ein Drambuie oder Slyrs Likör oder Glayva.


----------



## Birger83 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Mittlerweile bin ich von Obstbrand etwas weggekommen, ausser vielleicht ein Psenner oder ein Birkenhof, die mag ich echt gerne. Whisky geht immer. In der wärmeren Zeit gerne etwas mit Sherry oder Port, wie den Ardmore portwood finish oder den Glendronach 12, der ein unschlagbares Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis hat. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. August 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Hundsärsch  (Mistelbrand)
45% und dennoch mild im Geschmack


----------



## Eggering (12. August 2017)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Was soll ich sagen? Ich bin Feuerwehrmann. Das heißt, ich mag alles. Aber wenn, da auch schon was Besseres.


----------



## emorra (15. März 2018)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Also ich trinke immer einen Moscow Mule. Ich liebe einfach den Geschmack .. dieses prickelnde! Einfach herrlich :vik:

LG


----------



## diaryofdreams (15. März 2018)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Nach einem erfolgreichem Angeltag geniess ich meist einen GlenDronach 15j twany port .... leider geht der aber grad zu Ende und Nachschub gibts leider keinen mehr ;(


----------



## Elmar Elfers (15. März 2018)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Bin seit fast einem Jahr dem Il Santo Sambuca treu. Ganz wichtig: Die passenden Karamell-Kaffeebohnen dürfen nicht fehlen!
Ansonsten passt aber auch immer ein kühles Bier. Da gerne Beef!, Pale Ale, Rotbier oder Coast Guard. 
Oh man, ich bekomme Durst :q


----------



## Kochtopf (15. März 2018)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Sehr gerne Brandy de Jerez wie Cardenal Mendoza und natürlich ein kaltes Bier  (Märzen, Alt, Weizen, Dunkles)


----------



## Elmar Elfers (15. März 2018)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sehr gerne Brandy de Jerez wie Cardenal Mendoza und natürlich ein kaltes Bier  (Märzen, Alt, Weizen, Dunkles)



Wo Du es sagst: ein dunkles Hefeweizen geht auch immer #6


----------



## Kochtopf (15. März 2018)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

Ich bin eigentlich nicht versnobbt: Bier geht immer  aber besondere Momente verlangen besondere Getränke


----------



## oberfranke (15. März 2018)

*AW: Welches Destillat nach dem Angeln?*

War von euch jemand auf  "The Village" Whisk(e)y Messe Nürnberg?


----------

